# DB stock basket size



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey all sage DB owners.

Shopping for a few bits ready for Xmas day, one of them being a tamper.

Have read the stock baskets are pretty good (so may not need a vst straight off the bat) but wondered on basket sizes for a tamper.

If I purchase a 58.4 or 58.55 will this fit in a stock?

Just thinking back to my first gaggia classic the stock baskets I got with it were very tight with a 58.4

Thanks all


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

I'm not sure (a Sage owner will come by soon I'm sure), only thing I'd say is if you think you might want to upgrade to an IMS or VST basket on the near future, consider doing it now and buying a tamper to match. Especially as .4/.55 tampers tend to be a little more expensive than 58, so no point spending money on a 58 that'll soon become obsolete.

Edit: doubly so as there are a few precision tampers in the for sale section at the moment.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I think the stock may be tapered slightly (I'll dig mine out) which makes it tricky to get anything too precise.

As mentioned, the IMS and VST baskets are more precise, so if you're looking to add precision tamper to your arsenal, then maybe grab a basket too. 58.4 or .5 would be fine. If you can taste the difference between either, then hats off to you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks, may just buy a vst anyway. Gonna pop into rave this week and see if they stock the torrs in the shop they have on the website to take a look, or purchase one of coffeechaps


----------



## jayjayem (Dec 13, 2018)

I use a 58.5 tamper with both a 15g VST basket and the stock sage basket. The VST is an ever so slightly tighter fit than the stock, but the tamper works well with both.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

jayjayem said:


> I use a 58.5 tamper with both a 15g VST basket and the stock sage basket. The VST is an ever so slightly tighter fit than the stock, but the tamper works well with both.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


 Cool, thanks


----------

